# Dreamweaver MX 2004 Tabellenproblem



## nicmar (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich hab ne Seite im Dreamweaver mx 2004 gemacht. das Design sind Tabellen mit einer Grafik als Hintergrund. wenn ich mit diese erstellte html Datei im IE ansehe werden die Tabellen-Hintergrundgrafiken footer.gif und header.gif nicht angezeigt. die Rahmen Bilder border_left.gif und boder_right.gif werden korrekt angezeicht. wenn ich jezt aber das ganze im Firefox öffne, werden die footer.gif und header.gif angezeigt. also ich hab auch keine Ahnung was da falsch is. 
Über Hilfe würd ich mich sehr, sehr freuen.

MfG
Nico

PS: Hier der Source von meiner seite:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" src="fader.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="link_fade.js" language="Javascript"></script>
<script src="windows.js" language="Javascript"></script>
<title>E NICMAR</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #6f6f6f;
	font-size: 12px;
}
a:link {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:visited {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:hover {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:active {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
.Stil5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #1A67B5; font-size: 12px; }
-->
</style>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<div align="center">
  <table width="729" height="785" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr background="gfx/header.gif">
      <th height="208" colspan="16">&nbsp;</th>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td width="24" height="165" rowspan="10" background="gfx/border_left.gif" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="44" height="20"><a href="home.php"><img src="gfx/Home.gif" width="44" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50"><a href="about.html"><img src="gfx/About.gif" width="50" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="80"><a href="#"><img src="gfx/Guestlog.gif" width="80" height="20" border="0" onClick="guestbook_window()"></a></td>
      <td width="12" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="53"><a href="works.html"><img src="gfx/Works.gif" width="53" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="49"><a href="links.html"><img src="gfx/Links.gif" width="49" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="67"><a href="contact.html"><img src="gfx/Contact.gif" width="67" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="48"><a href="other.html"><img src="gfx/Other.gif" width="48" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="218">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="24" rowspan="10" background="gfx/border_right.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="19" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="23" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><div align="left"><img src="gfx/about_me_mini.jpg" width="80" height="23"></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="154" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><table width="681" border="0">
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"><div align="left">Name: Nico Marks </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"><div align="left">Nick: nicmar </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Birthday: 01.09.88 </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"><div align="left">Age: 16 </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Location: Barsinghausen / Germany </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Skills: Photoshop, HTML, C++ </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">ICQ / MSN: <a href="http://www.icq.com/whitepages/search_result.php?search_type=uin&to=%25U&uin=269640632" target="_blank">269640632 </a> / n-mail@murksel4.de </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Workstation: 2.4 Intel, 512 DDR-Ram, Ge-Force FX 5600, 17 Zoll </div></td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="19" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="19" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><div align="left"><img src="gfx/hardware_mini.jpg" width="80" height="23"></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="116" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><table width="681" border="0">
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">CPU: Inten Pentium IV HT ( 2.4 Ghz) </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">AB-Speicher: 512 MB </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">HDD: Western Digital 40 GB, IBM 60 GB </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">GfxCard: Ge-Force FX 5600, 128 MB </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Sound: Realtec AC' 97 5.1 6-Kanal onBoard | Dolby Surround </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Other: Dual-Layer DVD Brenner, 52x CD-R/RW Brenner </div></td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="19" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="19" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><div align="left"><img src="gfx/about_site_mini.jpg" width="80" height="23"></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="135" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA"><table width="680" border="0">
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Version: 2.0 </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Online Seit: 26. December 2004 </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Hosted by: <a href="http://www.toptip.net" target="_blank">www.toptip.net </a> </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Build with: Adobe Photoshop CS, Macromedia Dreamwaever MX 2004 </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Designed &amp; Coded by: Nico Marks </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td class="Stil3"> <div align="left">Best Resolution: 1024x768 / 32 Bit </div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#EAEBEC" class="Stil3"> <div align="left">URL: www.e-nicmar.de </div></td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
    </tr>
    <tr background="gfx/footer.gif">
      <td height="23" colspan="16">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## nicmar (30. Januar 2005)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Consti (30. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, es hat keiner so recht lust, den ganzen lange, unübersichtlichen Code auf Fehler hin zu untersuchen..

Du kannst ihn ja mal selber per Hand richtig formatieren und dann kann man den Fehler bestimmt recht schnell finden!


----------



## nicmar (30. Januar 2005)

Ich bin mir ja nich sicher ob es am Quelltext liegt. Weil der Firefox zeigt ja alles richtig an. Ich denke dass es einfach nur eine falsche Einstellung is bzw ich hab da beim Tabellen machen irgendwas falsch angegeben. Aber was?


MfG
Nico

Hier nochmal der Quelltext der Seite. Diesmal als blanke Seite also nur der Style.

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<script src="windows.js" language="Javascript"></script>
<title>E NICMAR</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #6f6f6f;
	font-size: 12px;
}
a:link {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:visited {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:hover {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
a:active {
	color: #6f6f6f;
}
.Stil5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: #1A67B5; font-size: 12px; }
-->
</style>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<div align="center">
  <table width="729" height="679" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#F6F8FA" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
    <tr background="gfx/header.gif">
      <td height="207" colspan="16">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td width="24" height="165" rowspan="2" background="gfx/border_left.gif" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="44" height="20"><a href="home.php"><img src="gfx/Home.gif" width="44" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="50"><a href="about.html"><img src="gfx/About.gif" width="50" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="80"><a href="#"><img src="gfx/Guestlog.gif" width="80" height="20" border="0" onClick="guestbook_window()"></a></td>
      <td width="12" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="53"><a href="works.html"><img src="gfx/Works.gif" width="53" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="49"><a href="links.html"><img src="gfx/Links.gif" width="49" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="67"><a href="contact.html"><img src="gfx/Contact.gif" width="67" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="12">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="48"><a href="other.html"><img src="gfx/Other.gif" width="48" height="20" border="0"></a></td>
      <td width="218">&nbsp;</td>
      <td width="24" rowspan="2" background="gfx/border_right.gif">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr bgcolor="#F6F8FA">
      <td height="425" colspan="14" bgcolor="#F6F8FA">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr background="gfx/footer.gif">
      <td height="23" colspan="16">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## hela (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo nicmar,

 ohne dass ich es ausprobiert hätte ist auffällig, dass die beiden Hintergrundbilder, die entsprechend deiner Problembeschreibung vom IE nicht angezeigt werden, mit dem background-Attribut an Tabellen*zeilen* festgemacht wurden. In eben diesen Tabellenzeilen befindet sich nichts weiter als jeweils eine leere Tabellenzelle.
   Wenn die anderen Hintergrundbilder vom IE angezeigt werden und aber an Tabellen*zellen* gebunden sind, dann liegt ziemlich nahe, "header.gif" und "footer.gif" auch an Tabellenzellen festzumachen.


> ... ich hab auch keine Ahnung was da falsch is.


 ... sicherlich ist es falsch das überhaupt mit Tabellen zu gestalten. Der Inhalt ist eine Aufzählung und gehört bestenfalls in eine Liste.


----------



## nicmar (31. Januar 2005)

Hi,
danke erstmal. Aber mit was soll ich dann denn sonst machen, außer mit Tabellen? Ich mein diese Frage jezt nich böse, ich möchte es halt nur gerne wissen.

MfG
Nico


----------



## Consti (31. Januar 2005)

Du kannst das ganze auch mit DIV's lösen.
Einfach einige in CSS definieren und die dann einbinden. Um den Inhalt der Divs aber zu ändern, müsstest du aber eine Serverseitige Sprache einsetzen (z.B. PHP). Ansonsten wird das schwierig (bzw. unmöglich)!


----------



## Karl Förster (31. Januar 2005)

Ich gestalte auch fast alles mit Tabellen. Es ist nur ganz wichtig, dass man keine Hintergrundgrafiken im <tr>-Tag definiert, sondern im <td>-Tag. Dann zeigt auch der IE sie richtig an.


----------



## phoc (3. Februar 2005)

ich glaub das liegt einfach daran, dass des ganze mirkosoft zeug´s a schaaaaaaaaaaaas is *ggg*


----------

